# Thoughts on "Fursonas"? (documentary)



## Faexie (Oct 5, 2018)

I just watched Fursonas yesterday and I found it really interesting. It didn't depict an inacurate image of the fandom, neither for shock value or to make the fandom look good. It was just real and was not trying to push one view or another.

It shows many kind of furries, from the odd ones like Boomer the dog to those who want to give a good image to the fandom, and everything in between, and explores what it means for these different people.

A very interesting film that I highly recommend!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 7, 2018)

Wow... it seems like people are afraid to reply to this.

I have to be honest. I haven't ever been to a furry convention, but the Fursonas documentary helped me get past the odd furs with lots of media attention and made me comfortable approaching the fandom.

I wouldn't be on FAF if it wasn't for that documentary so I should give credit where credit is due.


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 7, 2018)

Haven't watched the documentary yet...


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Oct 7, 2018)

Where can I find this documentary? I haven't heard of it, but it seems to have good reviews from you two. I'm game to watch it. =]


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 7, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> Where can I find this documentary? I haven't heard of it, but it seems to have good reviews from you two. I'm game to watch it. =]



I streamed it from Amazon. It does a good job of showing examples of both the good and the bad in the fandom.

It sort of focuses on a small set of furs so it can't really give a 100% accurate picture of the whole fandom, but then again, that is an impossible task.

It just sort of talks about how these people see themselves, how they think others see them, what they fear, and what they hope for.


----------



## Taku (Oct 20, 2018)

It's what i tell people to watch when they ask me about being furry


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 20, 2018)

Much more neutral than a good amount of other documentaries, but still a rather narrow and one-sided look at the fandom that already grew out of the whole "guys in suits at conventions" thing at least a decade ago.


----------

